# V-Line Clamp.... new tool.... could be handy



## HammerOn (Jul 25, 2013)

I am in no way connected to the company but I happened across this product today and ordered one.

www.vlineclamp.com


----------



## MultiCon (Mar 5, 2014)

We use one for cutting roof sheeting for every house. works great!


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Pretty useful.

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/benches-and-tool-stands/v-line-clamp.aspx


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

That looks like a pretty handy little tool .


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

I got couple , there handy. ( if it's not bottom of tool box !)


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm the guy with the 2x4 in that video.:whistling


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I use a spring clamp.
maybe time to change my ways.


----------

